# то тем



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn, quoting Kalinin:


> он думает, что «тов. Шпицберга необходимо на самом деле, из соображений практически-политических… заменить кем-нибудь другим»; так как «аудитория на суде будет, вероятно, в большинстве православная» – то тем лишить «духовные круги… возможности главного довода насчёт национальной мести и проч.»


The то тем is what I'm focusing on. тем  means "thereby". то usually pairs up with если, but there is no если. Is this kind of loose syntax, with everything preceding то тем reducible to если заменим его кем-нибудь другим?


----------



## Vovan

> Не входя в оценку тона заявления патриарха Тихона, которое я присылаю Вам для ознакомления, я думаю, что тов. Шпицберга необходимо на самом деле, из соображений практически – политических (аудитория на суде будет, вероятно, в большинстве православная), заменить кем – нибудь другим. Этим самым духовные круги будут лишены возможности главного довода насчет национальной мести и проч.
> _https://azbyka.ru/otechnik/Tihon_Belavin/patriarh-tihon/20_



That's the original quote, as far as I can tell. So the meaning is "*и* тем (самым)".

("То тем лишить" doesn't sound right at all there. Not just loose syntax but probably a typo or something.)


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> From Solzhenitsyn, quoting Kalinin:
> 
> The то тем is what I'm focusing on. тем  means "thereby". то usually pairs up with если, but there is no если. Is this kind of loose syntax, with everything preceding то тем reducible to если заменим его кем-нибудь другим?


«То (тем)» pairs with «так как».
Так как … - то …


----------



## Vovan

> Он думает, что «тов. Шпицберга необходимо на самом деле, из соображений практически-политических… заменить кем-нибудь другим» *и, *так как «аудитория на суде будет, вероятно, в большинстве православная», то тем лишить «духовные круги… возможности главного довода насчёт национальной мести и проч.».


That's how the problematic syntax could be improved.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> That's how the problematic syntax could be improved.


"То" still looks out of place regardless.


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> "То" still looks out of place regardless.


Why? It is bound to "аудитория будет православная" - while "тем" stands for the initial "необходимо заменить":
Он думает, что необходимо заменить, и [так как аудитория православная, то] тем (= той заменой) лишить.

It's confusing, of course, but only due to 'тем' that jumps backwards in its referring.


----------



## Awwal12

I actually have big problems with "так как А, то Б".


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> I actually have big problems with "так как А, то Б".


если... то... can be understood (by an English speaker) through computer language: IF... THEN... (is this Basic computer code or some other language). I think когда... то... makes sense too. Are these the only two that are supposed to have a resumptive то? I suppose "since... then..." makes some kind of sense too.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Are these the only two that are supposed to have a resumptive то?


«Найдите сторону равносторонего треугольника, если его высота 4 ...
May 12, 2018 · 1 answer
найдите сторону равносторонего треугольника если его высота 4 см
30 votes
Так как стороны треугольника равны, то задачу можно решить по теореме Пифагора.»


----------



## nizzebro

It seems like "то" is needed as just a marker of the dependent clause in cases where absence of such marker can lead to ambiguity.
In the example provided by Rosett above (Так как стороны треугольника...), if to omit "то", the sentence would be logically complete and formally  fine, but, the structure becomes fully definite only after reading the whole sentence - i.e. it could be "Так как (1) стороны треугольника равны, (2) задачу можно решить по теореме Пифагора, и (3) на улице хорошая погода, то давайте играть в футбол".


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> It seems like "то" is needed as just a marker of the dependent clause in cases where absence of such marker can lead to ambiguity.
> In the example provided by Rosett above (Так как стороны треугольника...), if to omit "то", the sentence would be logically complete and formally  fine, but, the structure becomes fully definite only after reading the whole sentence - i.e. it could be "Так как (1) стороны треугольника равны, (2) задачу можно решить по теореме Пифагора, и (3) на улице хорошая погода, то давайте играть в футбол".


That's why I call it the resumptive pronoun.


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> I suppose "since... then..." makes some kind of sense too.


Theoretically, _any _conjunction in the subordinate clause with the meanings "если" or "поскольку" can lead to using that "то" in the the main clause.
_ Раз ты сам все знаешь, (то) мне незачем тебе говорить._​​But before Roset pointed it out in post #3, I hadn't even remotely thought of that (only theoretically possible) option regarding the original sentence.
​The unnecessary "то" is always possible in the aforementioned class of sentences, but let's say that it would often sound purely colloquial, and as such, should be avoided in prepared speech.


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> если... то... can be understood (by an English speaker) through computer language: IF... THEN...


And that "then" makes sense in Russian: то = тогда.
_ Раз ты сам все знаешь, тогда мне незачем тебе говорить._​
Solzhenitsyn's sentence is too complex (=overloaded) grammatically, though, for "тогда" to replace "то", which indirectly confirms the idea that "то тем" is far from being perfect there.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> I think когда... то... makes sense too.


It obviously does make logical sense, but it doesn't look like normal literary usage.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> It obviously does make logical sense, but it doesn't look like normal literary usage


Agreed.

Interestingly enough, all three conjunctions ("если", "раз", "когда") can pair with "тогда":


> ТОГДА́, мест. нареч.
> *4.* Употр. в главном предложении в соответствии с «когда», «если», «раз» в придаточном. _Когда прочитаю книгу, т. и отдам. Раз (если) согласен, т. пойдём._
> (Словарь Ожегова и Шведовой.)


----------



## Vovan

On second thought (or rather, rechecking )...



> ТО, частица
> Употребляется в начале главного предложения для усиления соотнесенности его с придаточным при условной, причинной, временной связи предложений. _Я пошел узнать у швейцара, есть ли извозчик, и, *когда вернулся, то застал уже ссору*._ (Чехов. "Рассказ неизвестного человека")
> (Малый академический словарь.)


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> That's why I call it the resumptive pronoun.


In the given context, «то» is a conjunction, not pronoun.
Please compare with the definition:

то
1. 
мест.
what; that, this
то, что — what, the fact that, that which
он узнал то, что ему надо — he learned what he wanted to know
то был, то была, то было — that was
сделан с тем, чтобы — made so as to
- то были
•
(да) и то — and even (then)
(а) не то — or else, otherwise
то-то же — now you understand
то-то и оно — that's what it is
то ли (еще) будет! — what will it / things be like then?
тот же — the same
к тому (же) — in addition (to that), moreover; add to this
ни то ни се — разг. neither fish nor flesh
ни с того ни с сего — разг. all of a sudden, without any visible reason
- то есть
- то бишь

2. союз
(в таком случае) then; (часто не переводится || very often is not translated)
если вы не пойдете, то я пойду — if you don't go, (then) I shall
раз так, то я не пойду — if so, then I shall not go
то..., то — now..., now; sometimes..., sometimes; first..., then; at one moment..., at another
то ли... то ли — whether... or
то тут, то там — now here, now there
не то... не то — (either)... or; half... half
не то по неопытности, не то по небрежности — (either) through inexperience or through carelessness
не то снег, не то дождь — half snow, half rain
- то туда, то сюда


----------

